# Horse clipping services for horse in London



## horselover_89 (5 November 2017)

Hi everyone,

My horse lives in a yard in North West London and he needs to be clipped: he resembles a teddy bear!

I don't own horse clippers nor do I have the skills to clip a horse; given this, I tried searching online for equestrian clipping services, but it's really hard to find someone based in London!!! 

Please can you send over your suggestions? I'm getting quite desperate now.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Leo Walker (5 November 2017)

If no one replies then I'd find your local Facebook horsey page and post this, You will be inundated! Just make sure you pick someone insured and experienced, not a young girl with a cheap set of clippers


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 November 2017)

Can you not pay someone at your yard to do it?


----------

